# Some people just wanna watch the world burn



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

I've seen a bunch of stuff like that in the non-tourist parts of Mexico. 

Except it wasn't temporary. :blink:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

JMV said:


> I've seen a bunch of stuff like that in the non-tourist parts of Mexico.
> 
> Except it wasn't temporary. :blink:


I saw in Baja once wires spliced on to forks, thrown over the lines (like a pair of tennis shoes), and brought down to the panel. It was when I was a teenager (not yet an electrician) but I remember thinking...this is not right!


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> I saw in Baja once wires spliced on to forks, thrown over the lines (like a pair of tennis shoes), and brought down to the panel. It was when I was a teenager (not yet an electrician) but I remember thinking...this is not right!


You can thank there ****hole government for the craftsmanship. 

What good does it do to critique there work?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

JMV said:


> I've seen a bunch of stuff like that in the non-tourist parts of Mexico.
> 
> Except it wasn't temporary. :blink:


Unfortunately pesos aren't worth much.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Burn Baby Burn!_~CS~


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been all over the Caribbean islands and this ain't no thing...


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> I've been all over the Caribbean islands and this ain't no thing...


 I could say the same thing, except it wouldn't be in the Caribbean, look no further than the poor part of town. This stuff will work forever like that, and it some cases longer than a quality installation. I have no idea how, but it just will.

It works. Everybody's happy. Life goes on.


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah there's plenty of third world technology right here in America.

Friend of mine while working in Jamaica got to know a lineman who's job it was to drive around all day unhooking bootleg service.
He said he knew that ten minutes after he left, local residents would scrape up change to pay someone crazy enough to shimmy up the pole and hook it back up.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You know, anyone that spends any length of time in service work finds out fairly quickly that some of the most jerry-rigged jobs will last for decades with no problems at all, and then you turn right around and see a good quality job have some sort of failure within a few short years. Crazy.

I cant explain it, nor do I care to. But some of the most off-the-wall stuff seems to go years and years with no problems.....of course thats assuming it doesnt burn the place down eventually at some point or another. :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Get ir done!


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

JMV said:


> I've seen a bunch of stuff like that in the non-tourist parts of Mexico.
> 
> Except it wasn't temporary. :blink:


I saw a bunch of that in the tourist section of Jamaica.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> I've been all over the Caribbean islands and this ain't no thing...


I was in a hotel in the BVI, a nice hotel, and the shower head had an instahot attached to it with exposed wirenuts. We stayed stinky.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> I was in a hotel in the BVI, a nice hotel, and the shower head had an instahot attached to it with exposed wirenuts. We stayed stinky.


Pics or bs!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> Pics or bs!


we are planning another trip in a year, I will take pics just for you.


----------

